# Just sharing



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No comment other than I see the authors point. You may need to enlarge to read.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That is some interesting stuff. I agree with everything execpt the abortion. No one needs to know other then the girl, the doctor and whom ever the girl tells.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

That is 100% correct and shows you how things have changed in the 200+ years as a nation.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> That is some interesting stuff. I agree with everything execpt the abortion. No one needs to know other then the girl, the doctor and whom ever the girl tells.


Think about that again please. What it's saying is a minor needs a parents permission for an asprin, but not an abortion. Which do you think will have the most affect on a girls life later on? I think a parent needs to be included in important decisions. What these people think is a parent needs to be included on the things they agree with, but not the ones you as a parent may disagree with. They call them a minor for a reason. As a non adult they often make mistakes. Parents are there for a reason. As a matter of fact the one commandment says honor your father and mother that your days may be long upon the earth. That doesn't guarantee your going to live to 110, but it says if you follow your parents direction you have a lot better chance of making it to 40 years old.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes under 18 needs to tell unless emancipated. Over 18 it is no one's concern but the woman's and the DR.

It is scientifically impossible for Chuck Norris to have had a mortal father. The most popular theory is that he went back in time and fathered himself.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > That is some interesting stuff. I agree with everything execpt the abortion. No one needs to know other then the girl, the doctor and whom ever the girl tells.
> ...


A girl can go to a doctor and get birth control at a certain age(when ever a girl feel she needs it) and her parents will never know. So why does an abortion have to be any different? If a girl wanted an abortion and the parents wouldn't allow it would that be fair to girl with the baby? Would it be fair to the baby?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

What if the girl is 13 years old? I she old enough to make important decisions? What if the girl is 17 years old? It's not just getting rid of the child, it's a matter of safety. Lets say you have a 15 year old girl who went for an abortion. The doctor didn't have all of her medical records and didn't know she had hemophilia. She dies during the abortion. Should the parent have known and had a chance to speak with the doctor? Sure the girl should have told a doctor, but a pregnant 15 year old has many things to think about. If she needs her parents permission for an aspirin I would think an abortion would be a bigger more important thing than taking an asprin.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yes I think its dumb to need a parents signature to get asprin at school.

Have you ever been to an abortion clinic? There is alot of reading material, there nurses and doctors where VERY informative. They just don't rush you to the operating table and suck the baby out.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> there nurses and doctors where VERY informative


I'm more concerned on how informed they are.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Not going to weigh in on the abortion clinic deal but as a teacher (and a parent) I can say that I'll leave the administrating of ANY medication to our school nurse and the parent(s). In short as a professional educator, I will leave medical decisions to medical professionals and parents.

It is amazing how so many people jump down the throats of schools for "overstepping their bounds" on some issues (politics, sex ed etc) and on other issues we a just being over protective bureaucrats (administering meds, defining what a weapon is etc). You can't have it both ways. People long for the good old days where teachers and parents used common sense to handle issues "Johnny has a headache, teacher gives him an aspirin." or "Susy had a deer rifle shell in her hunting coat and the teacher simply took it away and told her not to bring another one." Well guess what, teachers long for the days where parents used common sense as well. But I am pretty sure the lawsuits and wrath that parents bring down on teachers took care of that. If your professional livelihood depended upon on it, you would come down on the side of over cautious as well.

By the way, I liked your list from above Plainsmen....agreed with most, not all, but most. Carry on.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

My mother taught for 19 years in North Dakota, then she took 10 years off and now she teaches in Minnesota, and its very interesting to hear her talk about that 10 year difference in how a school works.

Everything is always the teachers fault. A teacher can't do anything without the parent getting mad. Common sense has been thrown out the window. Alot of parents think school is a day care.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

It all boils down to personal responsibility. The Gov. breads dependence and ambivalence. I say if a kid fails they fail. That should not affect what a school gets. With that being said parents need to take an interest in their children's life and studies. Same goes for teachers not all of them are bad but there are enough to give the rest a bad name.

One teacher I know teaches stats at a university and she has a few studends that have taken stats three times and are still failing if it was not for a curve. I saw the grade book and I can tell you the curve is based on a singularity. I took her last test and I got about a 25%. I only took intro to stats and that was like six years ago. I did better than many in her class. My GF took the test and she got one wrong because she was speeding and misread a question. How can you take a class three times and still not get it? Ask a fracking question or three. Maybe study do some practice questions or say f it and get a job at target.

Chuck Norris destroyed the periodic table, because Chuck Norris only recognizes the element of surprise.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Gooseguy10 I understand what your saying. I didn't teach, only student taught for my certificate. My brother taught for 41 years, and his wife for 39 if memory serves me. Although we farmed my mother taught for a few years. Few years prior to me so I remember nothing.
I think my point is liberal society is trying to take away the responsibilities of the family. The sex education was just the first part. School boards have been over ruled by federal government. Common sense has been over ruled by activist idiots at the federal level. The health of a school age girl is more the responsibility of the parent than the school. The schools today overstep the family rights and responsibilities. That's not the teachers fault. Common sense still exists in some, perhaps even most, parents and teachers. Education should be the only thing the school has it's nose in. 
I come from an age when they would not have taken that shell from anyone. They would have asked if the gun was around and if it was make sure it's not loaded. If they seen the rifle they would have perhaps take you out to their car and showed you theirs.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

People said:


> How can you take a class three times and still not get it? Ask a fracking question or three. Maybe study do some practice questions or say f it and get a job at target.


I have taken the same class three times and finally passed with a 35% and that was a C. That teacher did not care about the students at all. I was in the tutoring center for 5 hours a week, hired a private tutor, and spent about 2 horus a week with the teacher outside of class. I got the impression that the teacher was mad that I was struggling.

There is something wrong with the teacher when 40 start the class and for the final there was 10 kids left and out of those ten kids, only 4 managed to get through 3 out of the 10 questions on the final.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

OK Why was that teacher still teaching?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

People said:


> OK Why was that teacher still teaching?


Ask NDSU.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Schools can never replace the role of a parent. However, society has pushed schools into that role on many levels. The amount of trauma and all around issues that kids bring with them to school is amazing. Without addressing those issues, learning will never happen. Right now a typical school provides two meals a day, before school care, after school latch key programs , numerous degrees of special ed programming, transportation from far reaching areas and serves birth to age 20. It is easy to say not to provide those services and just stick to education, but without those services learning (the primary function of a school) will never be achieved. Believe me, the school would rather not have to provide those services b.c they are not equipped but what option does the school have?

The twist on all of this is that schools are measured on test results, graduation rates and attendance. All three are terrible measures b.c there are many non-school related factors effect these tremendously but the one that I will never understand is the attendance. A kid doesn't show up to school enough and the school gets labeled with not meeting "annual yearly progress." And therefore gets labeled as a failing school will lose funding.

Today I read an article on CNN.com about a school in New England that threw kids lunch away that had a zero account balance. Everyone in the article was appalled and blamed the evil school. I believe that NO kid should ever go hungry, especially at school. Its not their fault they don't have money. Read the article and consider this. If the kid is truly low income, they are eligible for Free and Reduced lunch. Some kids get a discount and some get free lunch. Parents/guardians have to come in and fill out the paperwork....which some refuse to do b.c they are embarrassed. However, that information is about the most confidential information a school has (right next to SPED and medical information). Meaning, it is beyond secretive.

As a side note, I would be willing to bet, (speculating here) that if this school is like any other school I have been involved with, if a student has a low/negative lunch balance (sorry plainsmen they don't use lunch tickets anymore), they are warned multiple times and a notice is either mailed home or send automatically via email/automated voice mail.

Long story short, the kids don't have lunch money/forgot to bring lunch money/parents didn't send lunch money/parents didn't fill out the free and reduced paperwork.......and it is the school's fault for not providing a lunch for kids. Not one mention of the role of the parent, just how terrible the school is.

Getting long here but consider, in a given school one of the biggest money sucks is the food program. Tight food criteria, two meals a day, balanced meals, only able to charge minuscule amounts ($2.75 at our school with 25% students free or reduced). So when the school asks for more money to cover things, people go crazy.....when the school tries to recoup money/save money by not handing out lunches for free people go crazy. You can't have it both ways.

Off soap box now.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Schools can never replace the role of a parent. However, society has pushed schools into that role on many levels.


Your 100% right there, and sometimes it's the parents who do it. Often parents look at schools as a baby sitter. Of course the lazy ones look at Boy Scouts, sports and other things that way also. I was scout leader for nine years and you would think I wanted to pull their teeth without novocaine if I asked some of the parents for help.


----------

